# Pressemeldung Anglerdemo: Dorschmanagement 2018



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

Pressemeldung Anglerdemo






*Dorschmanagement 2018​*
Der Angeltourismus an der deutschen Nord- und Ostsee steht vor großen Herausforderungen. Klimawandel, Nährstoffeintrag, zunehmender Schiffsverkehr sind Herausforderungen unserer Zeit.
In Reaktion auf den erheblichen Bestandseinbruch beim Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee wurden zum Wiederaufbau stabiler Bestände die Fangquoten 2017 massiv gekürzt. Neben den Berufsfischern wurde erstmalig auch die Freizeitfischerei mit der Einführung des „bag limits“ von Einschränkungen betroffen.
Inzwischen lassen sich die ersten Erfolge des Dorschmanagements erkennen. Die ICES erwartet, dass sich die Laichbiomasse des West-Dorsches bis 2019 auf rund 51.000 Tonnen erholt und damit im grünen Bereich liegt. In der Antwort der Bundesregierung auf die Kleine Anfrage der Abgeordneten Dr. Valerie Wilms und weiterer Abgeordneter der Fraktion BÜNDNIS 90/ DIE GRÜNEN* (Drucksache 18/10712) erwartet die Bundesregierung für das Jahr 2017 einen Rückgang der fischereilichen Sterblichkeit auf 0,21 und damit auf den niedrigsten Wert seit 1975. Der Nachwuchsjahrgang 2016 ist mit rund 65.000 Tonnen der Stärkste seit über 10 Jahren.
Besonders erfreulich ist, dass diese Trendwende bereits einsetzte, bevor das „bag limit“ Anfang 2017 eingeführt wurde. Es ist daher zu erwarten, dass dieser positive Trend in 2017 anhält und sich sogar noch verstärkt, denn nun kommen ja auch noch die - durch den starken Rückgang im Angeltourismus - erheblich geringeren Anlandungen der Angler hinzu. Eine Entwicklung, die uns hoffnungsfroh ins Jahr 2019 blicken lässt.
Der Dorschbestand ist auf einem guten Weg. Für den Angeltourismus in den strukturschwachen Regionen der deutschen Ostseeküste gilt dieses leider nicht. Mit der Einführung des „bag limits“ Anfang 2017 ist die Anzahl der Angler drastisch gesunken!
Auf Basis der offiziellen Zahlen der Hafenämter müssen wir leider feststellen, dass im Kreis Ostholstein die Anzahl der Fahrgäste auf den Angelkuttern im 1. Halbjahr 2017 um 31,79% zum Vorjahr gesunken ist. Im Februar/März während der Schonzeit war der Rückgang mit 50,72% noch gravierender.
Solche drastischen Rückgänge bleiben leider nicht ohne Auswirkungen. Zahlreiche Einzelhandelsgeschäfte und Gastronomie-Betriebe in den betroffenen Hafenstandorten haben Ihr Angebot eingeschränkt und Personal abgebaut. Erste Angelkutter wurden bereits aufgegeben und weitere werden folgen! Eine Entwicklung die an der gesamten Ostseeküste zu sehen ist.
Die Entwicklung ist besorgniserregend – erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass es für die Betriebe keine Vorlaufzeit gibt.* Im Tourismus laufen jetzt die Reservierungen für das erste Halbjahr 2018. Die angeltouristischen Betriebe können Ihren Kunden leider keine verlässliche Auskunft für das Jahr 2018 geben. Mit der Konsequenz das die Buchungslage für das erste Halbjahr 2018 derzeit noch schlechter ist, als die Entwicklung zu Beginn des Jahres 2017. Viele Betriebe haben für die ersten vier Monate 2018 noch keine verbindlichen Reservierungen!
Damit der Angeltourismus in Deutschland von der Erholung der Dorschbestände profitieren kann, benötigen wir unsere Angelkutter. Sie stehen für rund 50% des Marktes. Jedes Schiff und jeder Betrieb der dieses und nächstes Jahr nicht übersteht ist unwiederbringlich verloren. Helfen Sie uns die Durststrecke zu überstehen. Setzen Sie sich weiter für uns ein!
ICES kalkuliert für das Jahr 2017 und 2018 mit Fängen der deutschen Freizeitfischer in einer Größenordnung von 1.754 Tonnen. Einen Wert den die Angler auf Grund der deutlichen Rückgänge der Fahrgastzahlen und der geringeren Fangmengen je Angler bei weitem nicht erreichen werden!
Dem Angeltourismus und damit den strukturschwachen ländlichen Räumen an der deutschen Ostseeküste würde es sehr helfen, wenn bei der Berechnung des „bag limits 2018“ mit den IST-Zahlen 2017 (1. Halbjahr) gerechnet werden würde.
Bei einer gleichbleibenden Gesamtfangmenge der Freizeitfischer von 1.754 Tonnen könnte somit das „bag limit 2018“ auf 8 Dorsche/Angler erhöht werden. Details hierzu können Sie der Anlage entnehmen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Lars Wernicke (Team Anglerdemo)
www.facebook.com/Anglerdemo
www.anglerdemo.de
www.wassertourismus-sh.com/angeln

Anhänge:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung Anglerdemo: Dorschmanagement 2018*

Persönlich möchte ich nochmal darauf hinweisen:


> Anglerdemo 4.0 anglerdemo@online.de
> Konto: WiSH , Verwendungszweck: "Anglerdemo", Volksbank Ostholstein Nord eG
> IBAN DE37 2139 0008 0000 9082 15




*Video*



https://youtu.be/Iemj-zp9IxA


----------



## rippi (18. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung Anglerdemo: Dorschmanagement 2018*

Das Baglimit sollte bei 5 Dorschen pro Tag bleiben und die Quoten von Berufsfischern noch weiter gesenkt werden. Ein starker Jahrgang macht noch keinen Frühling.


----------



## Anglerdemo (18. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung Anglerdemo: Dorschmanagement 2018*



rippi schrieb:


> Das Baglimit sollte bei 5 Dorschen pro Tag bleiben und die Quoten von Berufsfischern noch weiter gesenkt werden. Ein starker Jahrgang macht noch keinen Frühling.



Begründe uns das doch bitte einmal mit wissenschaftlichen Fakten- oder ist das Deine persönliche Meinung und eine von Dir aufgestellte Vermutung?

Guck Dir das Video einfach mal genauer an und beschäftige Dich mit dem Dorschmanagement. Das Thünen- Institut hat heute bei uns angerufen und unsere Arbeit gelobt. Demnach können wir mit unserer Forderung nicht so falsch liegen, oder? Unsere Zahlen/ Berechnungen passen auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung Anglerdemo: Dorschmanagement 2018*



rippi schrieb:


> Das Baglimit sollte bei 5 Dorschen pro Tag bleiben und die Quoten von Berufsfischern noch weiter gesenkt werden. Ein starker Jahrgang macht noch keinen Frühling.



Bei dir ist auch die ganze Zeit Bodennebel, oder?


----------



## titi2 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung Anglerdemo: Dorschmanagement 2018*

Wow, ich dachte das Baglimit ist jetzt in Stein gemeißelt, schön das es da doch noch Bewegung gibt! Vielen Dank Team Anglerdemo!

Ich bin aber bzgl der angeblichen Erholung der Dorschbestände, bzw des Superjahrgangs 2016 eher skeptisch.
Mein persönlicher sehr subjektiver Eindruck aufgrund eigener Fänge ist, dass der 2016er Jahrgang zwar sehr stark war, aber leider auch sehr stark nachgelassen hat  . 
Aber ich lasse mich da auch gern positiv überraschen und hoffe das mein Gefühl mich täuscht.


----------

